# Circle VS J Hooks



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I decided to put this on th open forum so I could get input from people fishing different areas.

I have been using circle hooks for big fish for about 2 yrs now.Recently I have switched to circles for small fish as well.I have had some pretty decent croaker fishing and once I dropped down to a smaller hook size have found myself outcatching nearby fisherman.But best of all *NO GUT HOOKS*.
Now some may say croaker big deal if ya gut hook it.But what if a striper comes along an takes your rig.If ya gut hook a striper its pretty much dead.(Out of season here right now).

So anyway I was wondering how many use circles for all fish and who uses J's and why.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I use J hooks. I had some circle hooks that were on a rig I found and all I ever seemed to do was lose strong pulling fish. I got rid of those hooks since. The only time I've seen the circle hooks out perform the J hooks is fishing for blue catfish with chunks of cut eel.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Sounds like somebody didnt give em a good enough chance huh Clay  Try em again, dont set the hook, fish dont come unbottoned easily, promise.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Thats all I use is the circle hooks.
I find them much better than the J hooks.
Just let the fish do the work, don't try to set the hook.


----------



## Mudpuppy69 (Aug 4, 2001)

I use circles about ten times more than any other hook. I started using them about 8 years ago. I hate to say it, but I've still gut hooked fish with circles. Can't say I've lost may though.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Do ya REALLY wanna hear what I gots ta say??  Well I'll voice it anyway..  I have use circles since the mid 80's.. On tarpon in Fla and on the Nuese.. BUT never for drummies until 3 yrs ago(I gave the hook a full yr try).. Was sorry I did..  I guthooked two fish one from the planks and one from the boat!!  Was mad because I had YET to guthook ANY LARGE DRUMMIES(in 27yr of fishin) UNTIL I USED THE GAMI!!! I had SEVERAL FISH pull off after the fight was on for several minutes!! It seemed as though the fish would turn and the hook would for no purticular reason,"pop out"..  
Well,it was the Gami 8/0 circle,not really a TRUE CIRCLE AT ALL!! The things are offset and you really could set the hook with the things.. Since,I have used the owner,mustad,eagle claw,and the gami octopus.. All seem to be good hooks,the eagle claw,gami,and owner all have a "slight offset"which I take out with plyers..  Have yet to guthook a fish with either of these hooks,with the offset taken out,and losses are at a minimum..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yup Adam,I dropped down to 2/0 gammi's an just let th fish hit,pick up th rod an reel in a fish.Almost stopped using circles when I first started cuz I liked ta set th hook like Bill Dance.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I love the circle hooks, swear by them. Have circles all the way up 14/0 and wouldn't use anything else, especially when it comes to drum and sharks.

I will use j hooks if it's for things that like to hit and run, macks and blues come to mind.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

A couple of years ago I started to use circle hooks (except for tarpon for which I have used since the seventies, including lures). I found I had a real problem on Cobia, I could not stick one so I quit for them. Now they have worked for just about every thing else. But any botton orentated mouth fish they will out fish anything I have ever used. I use a Eagle Claw 25 pack 2/0 and 3/0 that sells for about 5-6 bucks for most of the fish. 
Now Drumdum mentioned the Gami and my dislike for these hooks is about as high as it can get. I still have some of these in my tackle bags but once they are gone they will never be replaced. My favorite large Circle is a Dihachi 11/0 (larger if I can find them) I may try these for Cobia with cut bait this year.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Cdog
I use mustad 13/0 circles for drum/cobia/shark, I intentially offset mine and never had a gut hooked fish. Caught quite a few drum and alot of sharks on them and two cobia last year and they all were hooked in the corner of the mouth. Alot of people dont use circles for cobia because of there lower jaw protrudes slightly but so far havent had a problem. Dont like the gami's at all. peace...............geo


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

I fish for Stripers,and in two years have not gut hooked a fish.Which is great as a lot of shorts would be floating if circle hooks were not used.
I believe they should be required by law.A released gut hooked fish has no chance of survival.

Joe


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

Okay, what size circle hooks do you guys use for stripers? Croaker?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I was introduced to circle hooks by Jamcaster, after about a week I gave up and switched to the old j-hook. Last year I decided to give the circle hooks one more try for a longer period of time, now that's the only hook that can be found in my tackle box, I catch more fish with less effort. Circle hooks should be mandatory during the catch and release season.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

1. Put circle hooks on line.
2. Bait hooks.
2. Cast out and wait.
3. Get bite - ignore and let fish hook 
themselves.
4. Reel in fish. 

How easy can it get?


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

JoeT--while your comment about gut-hooked fish may hold true for Stripers, I can say with certainty that if handled properly, a gut-hooked flounder can survive. Jake Ace and I have both recaught flounder we gut-hooked. Thankfully, we don't gut-hook many (maybe 10/year), but due to the tagging program we can verify that cutting the line and releasing the fish with a minimum of stress does work (at least in some cases).

I know this is off topic, but regardless of what type of hook someone uses, I think it's worthwhile to remind folks to cut the line on a gut-hooked fish and at least give them a chance to survive.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have tried gamas and matsui. Don't like either. Can someone suggest size and brand for croaker/striper fishing? That's MD bay fishing.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm currently using for Croaker a Eagle Claw L197BK in 2/0 or 3/0. I have others that I use but this is my best value hook for this app. Stripers I mainly catch on lures.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Cdog,

Sandcrab nailed it! Circles leave me fishing "circles" around my bro-n-law. He's hittin and missing all evening and I just "set it and forget it". Fish do all the work. I have found out that you really should match the hook size to whatever you are after. To big a circle hook can defeat their purpose. Good luck!

Macman


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

It all dpends on your preference. I mean the circle and J hooks may catch the same amount of fish but if a person uses live bait hooks all the time then why would they use circle hook? But, if someone fished cutbait all the time then it really wouldn't matter what kind of hook they used.. its just up to how deep they wanna dig to get the hook out. I think that circle hooks are good for striper and drum when using cut bait but if someone is using eels for striper.. thats just a mess trying to rig one but, if you are live bait fishing with live bait hooks for say, jacks, spanish, blues, well then there is no use in using circle hooks.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

in the bay, i use daichi circle wide hook, size 2/0. for croaker and stripers, it is the ultimate, but it could be quite expensive if i lose the rig when the hook cost almost a dollar a piece.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Digger is right on.. I use those in 4/0 size for pups in the sound with cut bait.. They work great,and as has been said,"ya let the fish do the hooksettin"


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I've been using them for a year ... exclusively on flounder. Usually with Strips of Mullet or Strips of White Squid. They take some getting used to, since you can't "sock-it-to-em" and hook up.

Now, I just raise the rod, keeping the line tight and when the flounder pulls back to dive to the bottom, he's hooked ... in the corner of the mouth.

With a 17 1/2" minimum size on Flounder, combining a circle-hook and the "Count to 20 With A Live Minnie" techique will save a lot of undersized flounder from being gut-hooked.

THROW MORE / MOST / SOME BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

What size circle are you using with your flounder rigs? I'd like to tie some up and give them a shot since my kahle hooks are rusted out anyway.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

They are 1/0 circle hooks. I like the red ones too, but they are hard to find unless you have a Cabellas Catalog. 

Funny thing today, I was bouncing jigs along the Oceanview Jetties, and, I had my flounder rig tied up with a 1/0 circle hook on it, and pieces of shrimp for bait ... you know just having it out there while I fished the jigs.

Anyway, I had 6 runs, and got 5 really nice croaker on that rig. And I didn't have to break my neck running over to the rod. And I didn't throw my shoulder out setting the hook. I just raised the rod tip and started reeling. 

I honestly thought the 1/0 would be too big for croakers, but it was fine.

THROW MORE / SOME / ANY BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I recently bought some 5/0 Eagle Claw circle hooks and Gami 5/0 Octopus circle hooks. 

Are these hooks too big or small for croaker or stripers? 

Also, why do people dislike gami's?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Digger-I just received the Cabela's salt water catalog and they carry the Daiichi 12/0(3 for 3.99) and the 13/0(2 for 3.99)just thought I'd put my 2 cents in.TRIGGER


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Digger, is the eagle claw ok for snelling?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I think th 5/0 would be too big for croakers.I was using 4/0 an catching but my hookup to strike ratio increased when I dropped to 2/0.

Gammis are disliked because they have a offset hook.I did have my first gut hook ever on a gammi 2/0 yesterday.Been looking at trying th Mustad Demon circles.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Cdog. I'm gonna have to buy smaller hooks 2/0 or 3/0. I struggle with the tendency of BIGGER HOOK equals BIGGER FISH! Haa haa...

Eagle Claw hooks seem mighty thick, does that matter?

What does offset mean for gami?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Kimoslobby!

I know I'm jumping in late on this topic, but what you said at the end of your post is very true. All predator fish get poked and jabbed by spines during feeding. Its the guys who rip out the hook that kill the fish. This includes all those "fish surgeons" with hemostats that successfully retrieve their hook after five minutes of twisting, pushing, pulling -- all the time with the hapless fish in a death grip, or worse, holding the fish with a dry towel!

On the subject of hooks, I might add that using a bronze hook (as opposed to nickel/cadmium, stainless, sea-guard, etc...) goes a long way towards letting the hook rust out, instead of leading to a life theatening abcess. Bronze hooks are cheaper (especially when bought in bulk), so cutting the line is easier on the fish AND the fisherman's wallet. 

For you fellows that are gut-hooking fish with "circles", please check to see that the hook you are using is not offset. In addition, octupus circles are not "true" circle hooks (look at the size of the "bite" - the space between the shank and the point.) But they are a step in the right direction.

Personaly, I believe many fishermen can get through a season of fluke fishing using bronze khales and not deep-hook many fish. Its all in the timing. One drawback is when the bottom is paved with throwbacks. I like action as much as the next guy, but there are days when you're going to catch a high percentage of short fish, especially if targeting fluke in the summer. Sure its tough, but try moving on, or at least use a bigger presentation (although those young fluke will gobble anything that fits in their mouths.)

Finally, what surely seems like heresy coming from me, I still have some old "meat-getters" for fluke fishing (a long shanked 'J' hook with a shorter hook welded below the eye. These hooks are strictly reserved for offshore fluking (doormat waters like the Old Grounds.) I can't remember anybody catching a short that far out (60 feet plus of water...) I have caught shorts on offshoe lumps in the Fall (fish staging for the migration to the continental shelf), and adjust my terminal tackle accordingly. 

As for striper (rock) fishing, I believe that non-offset circles will soon be mandatory in the Chesapeake when using bait. They do take some getting used to so we might as well start practicing now....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jangwuah, when fishing for bigger fish th bigger hook does mean bigger fish.  

As far as eagle claw I don't use them but th thicker wire should mean they are stronger.

Th offset on th gammi means if looking down th hook holding th eye,th point is curved inside th shank.Making th possibility of gut hooking more likely I guess.A simple fix is to take th offset out with a pair of plyers.


----------

